# قوة الكبح Drag



## MastaMinds (19 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,




قوة الكبح هو إحدى القوى الديناميكية الهوائية التي يبذلها الهواء على جناح الطائرة و القوة الأخرى هي الرفع ,و بشكل عام يمكننا تعريفها بأنها القوة التي يبذلها المائع لمقاومة حركة أي جسم خلاله.





فعندما يتحرك جسم مغمور في مائع (غواصة أو طائرة أو صاروح مثلا) يبذل المائع طاقة لإيقاف حركة هذا الجسم و نتيجة لهذا تتكون قوة الاحتكاك بين سطح الجسم و المائع و خسارة الطاقة للمائع تكون في شكل خسارة للسرعة في طبقة رفيعة قريبة من سطح الجسم تسمى الطبقة المتاخمة (Boundary Layer) و ينتج عن ذلك أن سرعة المائع على سطح الجسم تقريبا تكون مساوية صفرا و تتدرج في الزيادة عند الابتعاد عن السطح حتى تصل سرعة الجريان الحر (Free Stream).





و لتحسين أداء أي مركبة يجب الأحذ في الاعتبار قوة الكبح و يجب إجراء الاختبارات و الحسابات للحصول على ما يسمى معامل الكبح (Coefficient Of Drag) و نحصل عليه من معادلة الكبح التي هي:  Drag=0.5*Density*(Velocity)^2*Surface Area*Cd
الكبح=0.5*كثافة المائع*مربع السرعة*مساحة السطح*معامل الكبح

من هذه المعادلة نقوم بالحصول على معامل الكبح بعد إيجاد قوة الكبح باستخدام النفق الهوائي فنضع النموذج في النفق الهوائي و نتأكد من التشابه الديناميكي لظروف الجيران بين النموذج و الجسم الحقيقي بتساوي رقمي الماخ و رقم رينولد و طريقة حساب قوة الكبح تكون بمقارنة جريان الهواء قبل الجسم (upstream) و الجريان بعد الجسم (Downstream) و بالمقارنة يمكننا إيجاد قوة الكبح و إذا أوجدنا قوة الكبح أمكننا إيجاد معامل الكبح Cd للنموذج و المركبة كذلك , و بالرغم من تطور العلم الحديث في إيجاد برامج و أجهزة حديثة تقوم بحل معادلات جريان الهواء (نافيير ستوكس) لإيجاد قوة الكبح مباشرة باستخدام ديناميكا الموائع التحسيبية (Computational Fluid Dynamics) رغم كل هذا تظل النتائج المتحصل عليها من تلك البرامج لا تعطي نتائج صحيحة بنسبة 100% دوما.

حساب قوة الكبح أصبح مهما جدا ليس في صناعة الطائرات و الصواريخ فقط بل حتى السيارات و كرات الجولف و التنس تصمم لكي تنتج أقل قوة كبح.





تتأثر قوة الكبح أساسا بشكل الجسم و اندماجه مع سريان الهواء و قد وجد أن أقل معامل كبح يكون 
للجسم الذي على شكل الدمعة ثم بعد ذلك يأتي الجسم الكروى.







أتمنى أن أكون وفقت في الشرح و إذا كان هنالك خطأ فأنا أرحب بأي تصحيح.
هذا و الله أعلم..
محبكم في الله​


----------



## مهيار نور (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم....
وبعد التحية....
باراك الله فيك كثيرا وجزاك خيرا...........لكن لدي استفسار، فقد ورد ان


> فعندما يتحرك جسم مغمور في مائع (غواصة أو طائرة أو صاروح مثلا) يبذل المائع طاقة لإيقاف حركة هذا الجسم و نتيجة لهذا تتكون قوة الاحتكاك بين سطح الجسم و المائع و خسارة الطاقة للمائع تكون في شكل خسارة للسرعة في طبقة رفيعة قريبة من سطح الجسم تسمى الطبقة المتاخمة (boundary layer) و ينتج عن ذلك أن سرعة المائع على سطح الجسم تقريبا تكون مساوية صفرا و تتدرج في الزيادة عند الابتعاد عن السطح حتى تصل سرعة الجريان الحر (free stream).


هل ذلك يشمل المائع الساكن؟؟


----------



## MastaMinds (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مهيار نور قال:


> السلام عليكم....
> وبعد التحية....
> باراك الله فيك كثيرا وجزاك خيرا...........لكن لدي استفسار، فقد ورد ان
> 
> هل ذلك يشمل المائع الساكن؟؟




أولا أنا ءاسف جدا على التأخير 
و نعم حتى المائع الساكن فالمائع في كل الأحوال يمتلك ما يسمى بالطاقة الضغطية (طاقة من ضغط المائع نفسه) هذا غير أن المادة (أي مادة) تقاوم التغير في شكلها بطبعها حتى لو كانت تلك المقاومة ضئيلة و مرور جسم في مائع يغير من شكله.
أرجو أن أكون وفقت في الإجابة.


----------



## ahmedyou (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي لك وجزاك الله خير
هل لديك معلومات عن الدوامات المتكونه خلف الجسم المعرض لتيار هوائي ؟ كيف حسابها ؟ اذا كانت من جهه واحده تكون تأثيرها أكبر أم من جهتين؟؟
شكرا لك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي المهندس أحمد يمكنك رؤية هذة الصفحة والتي تبين كيفية حساب darg coeff.&lift coeff.
معامل الرفع والكبح والعوامل التي تؤثر فيهم 
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/aerodynamics/q0184.shtml​


----------



## ahmedyou (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على سرعة الاجابه وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## mustafatel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you everyone for the very rich information


----------



## MastaMinds (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على مشاركاتكم و أعتذر لعدم الرد لأني مشغول قليلا حاليا هذا غير أني قدمت معلومات أولية يجب على أي دارس معرفتها و بخصوص الدوامات فيبدو أني شخصيا لا أدري عنها شيئا و شكرا على الرابط و نستفيد منكم و نفيدكم بما نستطبع


----------

